# kostenlose Administrationssoftware?



## Spacefunchat (1. September 2003)

Ich war bisher an Administrationsoftware wie Confixx oder Sysweb gewohnt. Doch mit einen eigenen Server ist alles gar nicht so leicht. Und Confixx & Co kosten schweinegeld, was ich auch nicht habe. Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob einer von euch so eine ähnliche Software für Suse Linux 8.2 kennt, die evtl. kostenlos ist oder zumindestens so günstig, dass man die sich auch leisten kann. Vielen Dank


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. September 2003)

Für kleine Dinge reicht PDADMIN:

http://www.pd-admin.de/

Es gibt eine kostenlose Version und eine "auch teure" Version 

Meiner Meinung nach ist pdadmin besser als confixx (wenn man überhaupt solche System-Vergewaltigung gut finden sollte ...)


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (6. September 2003)

http://www.webmin.com

Kostenlos und ziemlich gut, wie ich finde.


----------



## Spacefunchat (7. September 2003)

Webmin nutze ich auch, nur kann man damit schlecht resellers anlegen


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. September 2003)

Reseller = Geld verdienen = Geld für Confixx oder dergleichen ausgeben

P.S.: Ich würde nie so eine systemverschandelnde Software installieren. Shell rulez


----------



## Standbye (10. September 2003)

jo solang du allein auf dem Server bist ist die Shell das beste.

Wenn du aber Domain Hosting etc. betreibst ist es sinnvoll etwas sie PDAdmin (max 20 Domains sind kostenlos) bzw secoto zu verwenden.
Damit können dann auch Kunden bequem eine E-Mail Adresse anlegen ohne dir eine Mail schreiben zu müsse


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. September 2003)

Oder selbst eine vereinfachte Administrationsoberfläche mit den nötigsten Funktionen schreiben.


----------



## Tommy (18. September 2003)

Wirf mal einen Blick auf http://www.secoto.org/ - es handelt sich um einen Confixx Klon.


----------

